# Meyer out at OSU???!!!!



## ddgarcia (Aug 1, 2018)

https://247sports.com/Article/Ohio-...use-allegations-against-Zach-Smith-120268769/

Not looking good for the Buck-a-roos Head guy. Didn't read the article but am listening to it being discussed on XM Radio.

What say you?

Hate it for you guth if true.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 1, 2018)

No way he makes it knowing what he knew about the guy and then lying about to everyone. Especially with text proof from his wife.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2018)

I just skimmed thru the Article, I saw where it said that the Victim told Urbans wife about it, but did Urban's wife tell him.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 1, 2018)

He'll be having chest pains here soon...


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 1, 2018)

I'll wait and read about it in the "OSU August update" ;-)!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I just skimmed thru the Article, I saw where it said that the Victim told Urbans wife about it, but did Urban's wife tell him.



In the text it seems like she did tell him but from what im hearing hes gonna let her take the fall and she can say I may have said I talked to him about it but never really did.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 1, 2018)

Probably be covered right up. But not a good look for the buckeyes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

The Buckeyes will cover this up like Penn State did for Paterno..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

ddavis1120 said:


> I'll wait and read about it in the "OSU August update" ;-)!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Buckeyes will cover this up like Penn State did for Paterno..



That didn't work out so well did it?

This may be the end of the line for ole Urbane. Covering up for a wife beater is always *RONG!*


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 1, 2018)

Tressel got fired for considerably less.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Tressel got fired for considerably less.


hater?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

no rape. no stolen crab legs. nothing ever happened.  i can hear the snook cover up coming. ?


----------



## steve woodall (Aug 1, 2018)

He was just placed on leave.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

steve woodall said:


> He was just placed on leave.



Aaaaannnd that'll just about do it.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 1, 2018)

We need an OSU August update!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

https://www.freep.com/story/sports/...s/2018/08/01/urban-meyer-suspended/884623002/


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> We need an OSU August update!



It will be delayed. All fans are currently attending the funeral for this year's season.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It will be delayed. All fans are currently attending the funeral for this year's season.View attachment 938544


roll tide


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 1, 2018)

I feel so bad about this,,,,breaks my heart,,,,


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Aaaaannnd that'll just about do it.


Nah, he's like a Clinton.  He'll skate on this one.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

Fire him,  UT needs some recruits


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Fire him,  UT needs some recruits


And a coach


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And a coach



i think meyer hangs on


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 1, 2018)

ClemsonRangers said:


> i think meyer hangs on


I dunno, this one isn’t looking good:

“Included in those text messages was Shelley Meyer saying she was going to have to tell Urban Meyer about the allegations.”

Also, his most recent contract extension has specific verbiage requiring him to immediately notify the school of anything like this. 

Part of me wants to say he’s too big to fire. But I think the public outcry in today’s media/advertising will be too strong.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 1, 2018)

I’m all broke up over this......


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 1, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> I dunno, this one isn’t looking good:
> 
> “Included in those text messages was Shelley Meyer saying she was going to have to tell Urban Meyer about the allegations.”
> 
> ...



i just dont believe they will throw out their big time coach 30 days from kickoff for having second/third hand knowledge of alleged abuse, i could be rong though


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 1, 2018)

Surprising it hit the local metro Atlanta TV news so quickly.  Will be interesting to see how it shakes out.  Tough having bad news breaking just as the season is starting up.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And a coach


He can coach, that's been proven and is common knowledge,  but we'll see how it works out. 

Vol Nation is interested as to why the Sandusky sidekick wasn't appointed interim HC since the whole world made our fans out to be crazy for not accepting him.  After all,  it was supposed to have been a GREAT hire


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> https://www.freep.com/story/sports/...s/2018/08/01/urban-meyer-suspended/884623002/



Paid leave.. He’s not going anywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He can coach, that's been proven and is common knowledge,  but we'll see how it works out.
> 
> Vol Nation is interested as to why the Sandusky sidekick wasn't appointed interim HC since the whole world made our fans out to be crazy for not accepting him.  After all,  it was supposed to have been a GREAT hire



You’re fans aren’t crazy.. They’re stupid and you can’t fix stupid..


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 1, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> *YOU'RE fans aren't crazy.... you can't fix stupid*


 We all know thats right


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jason brown would be the perfect coach to take over the program


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> And a coach



I like the hire


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2018)

MI should have an easy time with them this year,,,,like every other year,,,,


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Paid leave.. He’s not going anywhere.


just more osu hypocrisy. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> just more osu hypocrisy. ?




Yes sir. No way they give him the boot. The Buckeyes would go backwards and they know it. Taking a chance on a college football coach is not what they want.


----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm trying to get Guthrie to bite,,,,


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...ed-ohio-state-assistant-zach-smith/825795002/


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

wow. he should be fired immediately.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 2, 2018)

Been a lot of talk about the paid leave leading to a negotiation for separation. I despise OSU as much as the next guy and as a Florida fan, I'd love nothing more than to see Urb crash and burn... Heck, Captain Sweater Vest got fired for a lot less...

Just my opinion, but he knew what was going on. Just like he knew a gang banging murderer was on his roster in Florida. No way his wife kept those texts from him. He only fired the coach when the reports went public.


----------



## Swineqhog (Aug 2, 2018)

What they should do is ask what she done... Maybe she hit him first and put herself in a pair of men's shoes.....whatever happened it wasn't any of Meyers business.. Why should he be help responsible for what an assistant coach did? Sandusky was one thing but this is crazy...


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. he should be fired immediately.


You just want him fired so Bama can hire him as an "offensive consultant". 



Swineqhog said:


> whatever happened it wasn't any of Meyers business.. Why should he be help responsible for what an assistant coach did?


Because his contract specifically states he is supposed to report these kinds of things immediately.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 2, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Because his contract specifically states he is supposed to report these kinds of things immediately.




That's most likely written around the Title IX outlines, and that's for students.  It'll be interesting to see how it's handled.  Sad ordeal either way....


----------



## Swineqhog (Aug 2, 2018)

Yeah it is.....


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 2, 2018)

Urban Myer aka Urban Cryer and now Urban Liar. Not sure how his heart will hold up during this. Probably time to spend more time with his family.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 2, 2018)

Turns out voltwitter actually dodged a bullet and wasn't so cray after all. I mean even osu realizes that giving Shiano the reigns while this plays out would be a bad look with his psu cloud over his head.


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 2, 2018)

"put herself in a pair of men's shoes"? really? I do not advocate physical violence by anyone but hitting a woman is low rent no matter what. If a man can't control the situation through restraint at most, he should just remove himself from the situation.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 2, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> "put herself in a pair of men's shoes"? really? I do not advocate physical violence by anyone but hitting a woman is low rent no matter what. If a man can't control the situation through restraint at most, he should just remove himself from the situation.


Yep.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 2, 2018)

fairhopebama said:


> "put herself in a pair of men's shoes"? really? I do not advocate physical violence by anyone but hitting a woman is low rent no matter what. If a man can't control the situation through restraint at most, he should just remove himself from the situation.



What would you expect from an Auburn boy?? Them boys live by the rule of "What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes.. You don't.. You've done told her twice"..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yes sir. No way they give him the boot. The Buckeyes would go backwards and they know it. Taking a chance on a college football coach is not what they want.


What grounds for giving OSU a higher than deserved pre-season ranking would the NCAA have if Meyer weren't there? He is the NCAA's darling HC and they will petition the Admins at OSU to reconsider and keep him on board. 

Just wait and see how this gets buried on the very next news cycle never to resurface again.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What grounds for giving OSU a higher than deserved pre-season ranking would the NCAA have if Meyer weren't there? He is the NCAA's darling HC and they will petition the Admins at OSU to reconsider and keep him on board.
> 
> Just wait and see how this gets buried on the very next news cycle never to resurface again.



Wait until the boys on College Game Day sweep this under.. Going to be fun when Herbstreit spins it..


----------



## Swineqhog (Aug 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would you expect from an Auburn boy?? Them boys live by the rule of "What do you tell a woman with 2 black eyes.. You don't.. You've done told her twice"..


Hahahaha, man that is hilarious!! I like my beer like I like my violence, DOMESTIC!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

I think Meyer will "resign" or be fired, and I see it happening soon. This is a huge black eye for the university and I'm sure they want to distance themselves from Meyer asap. This is something bigger than Meyer, he has to go.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I think Meyer will "resign" or be fired, and I see it happening soon. This is a huge black eye for the university and I'm sure they want to distance themselves from Meyer asap. This is something bigger than Meyer, he has to go.


Time out. Are you claiming ethical preservation on OSU's part?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time out. Are you claiming ethical preservation on OSU's part?




 ha ha ha ha enough of this: Paging Madsnooker  to the orange courtesy phone located in Browning Slayers basement. ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Time out. Are you claiming ethical preservation on OSU's part?


Well, I know what I'd do in this situation. And surely the OSU administration has more sense than I. And I say that with my lemon-slice-eatin' face. 

But seriously, think about it. Can't you see them losing a lot of money by keeping Meyer around? I'd imagine many sponsors and donors would bail on OSU if they kept him around.

But hey, what do I know. Maybe all those recent 5-star verbals have my head a little cloudy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

Things don't happen in Yankeeland / Home of the Union Goon like they do down here in God's Country / Home of the SEC and typically the National Champion.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That's most likely written around the Title IX outlines, and that's for students.  It'll be interesting to see how it's handled.  Sad ordeal either way....


It is a title IX deal. Covers coaching staff also. I think some of y'all are blowing this out of proportion because it's the OSU.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## riprap (Aug 2, 2018)

I'm sure he's spending quality time with his family...


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> It is a title IX deal. Covers coaching staff also. I think some of y'all are blowing this out of proportion because it's the OSU.



Yea I'm not certain on the Title IX parameters, but you think this ordeal is being blown out of proportion?  In what way?


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Yea I'm not certain on the Title IX parameters, but you think this ordeal is being blown out of proportion?  In what way?


The title IX was written into his new contract extension to include coachs as I understand it.But title IX doesn't cover domestic violence. The folks on this forumhave blown this out of proportion. If this was Iowa or Vanderbilt it wouldn't be in the news.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, I know what I'd do in this situation. And surely the OSU administration has more sense than I. And I say that with my lemon-slice-eatin' face.
> 
> But seriously, think about it. Can't you see them losing a lot of money by keeping Meyer around? I'd imagine many sponsors and donors would bail on OSU if they kept him around.
> 
> But hey, what do I know. Maybe all those recent 5-star verbals have my head a little cloudy!




mebbe you are delusional like elfiiiii and slayer?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The title IX was written into his new contract extension to include coachs as I understand it.But title IX doesn't cover domestic violence. The folks on this forumhave blown this out of proportion. If this was Iowa or Vanderbilt it wouldn't be in the news.




???????


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 2, 2018)

This forum? Lol........ turn on the tv it's everywhere. This forum is just a bunch of dudes that don't mean nothing in the overall scheme of things. From all the reports I have seen nobody is to blame for this except Meyer. It's not surprising though just go back and follow his career, he's always been shady. He hung himself this time, he could have done the right thing, but for whatever reason he chose not to.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> The title IX was written into his new contract extension to include coachs as I understand it.But title IX doesn't cover domestic violence. The folks on this forumhave blown this out of proportion. If this was Iowa or Vanderbilt it wouldn't be in the news.


I disagree about us blowing this out of proportion. This is a serious issue happening right now with a well known coach and top university. So of course it's going to get attention around here, and be covered all over the news. Had this happened at Georgia, Alabama, or any other big named school with a well know coach, it would be getting the same amount of attention here. In fact, had this happened at UGA, the haters would be out in full force around here. Pretty silly to think just because this is OSU we're "blowing this out of proportion". 

By the way, do you support Meyer now? Should he be fired if he knowingly kept a wife beater on his staff?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 2, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> That's most likely written around the Title IX outlines, and that's for students.  It'll be interesting to see how it's handled.  Sad ordeal either way....


Directly from his contract:

“ANY known violation”


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> y'all are blowing this out of proportion because it's the OSU.



If it wasn’t OSU we’d all be cool with woman beating. 

You caught us.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 2, 2018)

Right now the University is in *** mode IMO. They are trying to figure out out what it's going to cost them to pay off enough people to go away and keep their mouths shut. Betting AT LEAST the AD knew and probably more after the '15 incident and did nothing but get the cops to drop the arrest and somehow convince the ex wife to keep her mouth shut.

Any way you go about it, it's PROBABLY going to cost OSU a ton of money, most of the footall staff their jobs, probably the AD his job and possibly more.


----------



## Flash (Aug 2, 2018)

Former UF players have came forward and said he abused them, one considered suicide.  Another said he would throw full gatoraid bottles at them


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

Matthew6 said:


> just more osu hypocrisy. ?



Just win baby!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Directly from his contract:
> 
> “ANY known violation”


Of Ohio states sexual misconduct policy. Domestic violence isn't covered under title IX was my point. As of right now,yes I support Meyer. If the investigation reveals unethical behavior then yes,send him down the road. Y'all want to hang him before he's tried


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Right now the University is in *** mode IMO. They are trying to figure out out what it's going to cost them to pay off enough people to go away and keep their mouths shut. Betting AT LEAST the AD knew and probably more after the '15 incident and did nothing but get the cops to drop the arrest and somehow convince the ex wife to keep her mouth shut.
> 
> Any way you go about it, it's PROBABLY going to cost OSU a ton of money, most of the footall staff their jobs, probably the AD his job and possibly more.


Wow. And you got this from an article on the internet. Haters gonna hate I guess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 2, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> If it wasn’t OSU we’d all be cool with woman beating.
> 
> You caught us.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 2, 2018)

No hate, just my opinion. Too much evidence out there to ignore unless you want to. Text messages, pics of abuse and an altered arrest record with likely more to come. Open Records request is going to/has been made for Meyers phone records, police reports and all other records from the '15 incident, Zach Smith's phone records and probably more that I can't think of right now.

If/WHEN all that becomes public it's NOT going to be good for the University and anyone involved.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> T The folks on this forumhave blown this out of proportion. If this was Iowa or Vanderbilt it wouldn't be in the news.



Nope. You can thank Harvey Weinstein and #MeToo for this one. Urban is going to have to go. He's got the wife beater stank all over him now. That's how we roll these days. If he had done the right thing and dumped him before all of this came out he could have survived. The alumni association might not have liked it but he would have saved his job and he could have found another assistant coach.

The pressure is being brought to bear on Drake right now by outside forces and he will fold and fire Meyer. You can make book on it.

In the good old days nobody would have said anything and Smith would have been quietly ushered out the door via "mutual understanding" but none of the scandal would have gone public and Smith could lay low for a while and get another coaching job somewhere. Meanwhile, Meyer would hire a new receivers coach and tango on and it would all be forgotten about after 3 months except for the sub rosa dirty rumors about Smith being a wife beater but there wouldn't be any stank on Meyer. It just don't work like that no more hoss. Now everybody is guilty especially when we're talking about big time college football.

I don't think any of it is fair one bit. Meyer didn't beat his wife or anybody else's wife and the domestic problems of his employees aren't his problem unless they make it his problem and even then no stank should attach to him that would cause him to lose his job for waiting around to fire the guy until it went public.

But like I said, that ain't how we roll no more. Come and whisper in my ear give me dirty laundry. Kick 'em when they up, kick 'em when they down, kick 'em all around.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2018)

Roid rage


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> No hate, just my opinion. Too much evidence out there to ignore unless you want to. Text messages, pics of abuse and an altered arrest record with likely more to come. Open Records request is going to/has been made for Meyers phone records, police reports and all other records from the '15 incident, Zach Smith's phone records and probably more that I can't think of right now.
> 
> If/WHEN all that becomes public it's NOT going to be good for the University and anyone involved.


Where do you come up with this. I've been following this all day and haven't seen any of it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

Could Stoops be Meyer's replacement?

https://www.usatoday.com/story/spor...-replacement-bob-stoops-ohio-state/891369002/


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Of Ohio states sexual misconduct policy. Domestic violence isn't covered under title IX was my point. As of right now,yes I support Meyer. If the investigation reveals unethical behavior then yes,send him down the road. Y'all want to hang him before he's tried


Dude, Meyer's wife talked to the man's wife. She was told about the abuse. You seriously believe she didn't say anything to Meyer? And I am one who certainly believes in waiting things out before passing judgment, but from what I have heard about this case at this point, Meyer tried to cover it up. This makes you wonder how many others, including administration, knew about this. Meyer may not be the only one to lose his job over this. This may get ugly!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

I get it elfiii. If he knew and didn't do anything about it he needs to go. I'll wait and see what happens with the investigation before I pass judgment


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> yes I support Meyer.


Lawd have mercy. 

Anyone who has been married more than 5 minutes knows Shelley told Urban about this. If a husband employs a man beating on a one of her girlfriends, there’s NO WAY she’s never mentioned it to him!

Urban also denied this even existing and said the story was fabricated at media days. At that time had he said “we investigated internally and with no charges filed couldn’t find reason to release him” he’d be fine right now I think. But he didn’t. He tried claiming it’s fake news. 

But hey, this is probably more information that you can’t find for some reason.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I get it elfiii. If he knew and didn't do anything about it he needs to go. I'll wait and see what happens with the investigation before I pass judgment



I don't blame you Guth. If it was Smart my pucker factor would be so high you couldn't drive a railroad spike up my booty with a 9 lb hammer. I hate it but they are going to lynch Meyer.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 2, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Meyer may not be the only one to lose his job over this. This may get ugly!



Yep. This could take a lot of people down and lots of them with no good reason for firing them.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 2, 2018)

https://www.si.com/college-football...h-urban-meyer-domestic-abuse-ohio-state-video


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I don't blame you Guth. If it was Smart my pucker factor would be so high you couldn't drive a railroad spike up my booty with a 9 lb hammer. I hate it but they are going to lynch Meyer.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Where do you come up with this. I've been following this all day and haven't seen any of it.



I don't do the Book of Face but if you do go to Brett McMurphy's(sp) page. Hear it is all there


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 2, 2018)

I don't do face book either. Not a reliable source of info. I've seen the interview with his ex wife. Pretty convincing. If he knew everything she said I would hope he'd of done something about it long before now


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I don't do face book either. Not a reliable source of info. I've seen the interview with his ex wife. Pretty convincing. If he knew everything she said I would hope he'd of done something about it long before now



Me too Guth, but the scary thing is, that anybody could wake up tomorrow, and their coach could be in the same firing lane, most of us would be hoping that things would work out.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 2, 2018)

Used the wife's profile to download these from his page @mguthrie


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 2, 2018)

And the texts he has posted. Had to edit the first one to make it GON friendly


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2018)

I dont know what happened, but if a Man hits a woman, he aith much of a man in my book. That beings said, why would a woman stay with a man that beats her. I know for sure if I hit my wife, I would wake up later with a frying pan knot on my head. I have not read enough on this, to make an opinion one way or the other.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> I don't think any of it is fair one bit. Meyer didn't beat his wife or anybody else's wife and the domestic problems of his employees aren't his problem unless they make it his problem and even then no stank should attach to him that would cause him to lose his job for waiting around to fire the guy until it went public.




Can you clarify what you mean here? It reads as if you think it’s unfair if he loses his job for waiting to remove the guy from his job and that he may be held responsible for knowing and not addressing it sooner....


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2018)

Swineqhog said:


> What they should do is ask what she done... Maybe she hit him first and put herself in a pair of men's shoes.....whatever happened it wasn't any of Meyers business.. Why should he be help responsible for what an assistant coach did? Sandusky was one thing but this is crazy...


Wow really?  You think if a woman hits a man,  he had the right to put his hands on her? 

And it is his business.  Why do you think he gets paid all these millions of dollars? Believe it or not,  it's more than football.  These coaches have a responsibility of molding the athletes into men and life after football.  And when these coaches come into your families home to recruit your child they make those promises.  I don't know about you,  but most of us want our children around high character adults when we send them off to college.  Not men who cheat the system,  sweep things under the rug,  or beat their wife.  So yes, it is Meyers business,  he should vet his hires,  know their character and hire the best staff he can to point these kids in the right direction for their future.  Meyer is fraud, it's been proven since his days at UF.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> It is a title IX deal. Covers coaching staff also. I think some of y'all are blowing this out of proportion because it's the OSU.


We don't care about OSU down here.  But most of us are familiar with Meyer and his shtick


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Can you clarify what you mean here? It reads as if you think it’s unfair if he loses his job for waiting to remove the guy from his job and that he may be held responsible for knowing and not addressing it sooner....


After you have as many things come up as Urban has, one has to start to question the man's moral character, does he have the best interest of the University,  his players, and his staff? Or is he just doing what's best for him as a coach? I think his motives are clear.  He's not willing to do what's right and that jeopardizes everything around him


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 3, 2018)

Timing is bad for Urbana 
Staff at MSU and PSU has left no excuse for turning a blind eye.
He gone.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Timing is bad for Urbana
> Staff at MSU and PSU has left no excuse for turning a blind eye.
> He gone.


Yep.  Paid leave is just a stall


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> In the text it seems like she did tell him but from what im hearing hes gonna let her take the fall and she can say I may have said I talked to him about it but never really did.


That's the scum he is.  Coaching circles are too close for him not to know and what wife wouldn't gossip about this to her husband, you know?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

That blood sure does look like ketchup to me, and I've seen a lot of blood. 

Jis sayin. Sometimes womenz can be evil and accuse a good man of bad things he didn't do. 

Of course there are also three sides to every story and we're not getting but 1/2 of one of them right now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 3, 2018)

That blood suggests a weapon of some sort which has never been mentioned...………….


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> That blood suggests a weapon of some sort which has never been mentioned...………….


You mean that blood that looks like ketchup? If it's real, how hard is it to stab yourself in the hand? Remember, after investigating it with all of the evidence they could ever want, the Powell Police did not charge Smith with a crime.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 3, 2018)

looks like Penn st and Michigan to be the new dominant forces in the B1G...
oh my...


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2018)

Text between the wife and husband. Yikes


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Text between the wife and husband. Yikes


Maybe it's credible. You do realize that if I wanted to set you up I could give any phone number I wanted your name and start a dialogue with that party as an accessory and text away with all kind of incriminating garbage. Right?

There are always 3 sides to every story. I want to see and hear the other two.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe it's credible. You do realize that if I wanted to set you up I could give any phone number I wanted your name and start a dialogue with that party as an accessory and text away with all kind of incriminating garbage. Right?
> 
> There are always 3 sides to every story. I want to see and hear the other two.



Of course. Did you see urbans response? He said he told the ad about it. Didn’t paterno do the same?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> Of course. Did you see urbans response? He said he told the ad about it. Didn’t paterno do the same?


I could be wrong but what family is telling me and what is starting to come out, the haters are not going to like how this turns out and many media talking heads may look like adjenda driven haters that jumped to conclusions way to early. Could be wrong though we will see?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I could be wrong but what family is telling me and what is starting to come out, the haters are not going to like how this turns out and many media talking heads may look like adjenda driven haters that jumped to conclusions way to early. Could be wrong though we will see?


It has all of the earmarks and rotting carcass smells of a media driven witch hunt to me.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I could be wrong but what family is telling me and what is starting to come out, the haters are not going to like how this turns out and many media talking heads may look like adjenda driven haters that jumped to conclusions way to early. Could be wrong though we will see?



I wouldn’t doubt it. I would think the AD or Urban or both get fired. Now that Urban has admitted he knew does he get punished for doing nothing all these years and employing the guy or does the AD take the fall? Or like psu does everyone take the fall just to save face? I’m no hater either way it’s just an interesting story from one of the biggest schools in the country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 3, 2018)

toyota4x4h said:


> I’m no hater either way it’s just an convoluted story rife with misinformation from yet another nasty lying news outlet that hasn't proclaimed a clear motive for bringing this up other than the #notme hogwash again.


FIFY


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> FIFY


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 3, 2018)

My bet is Urban gets a 2-3 game suspension and then business as usual.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 3, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> My bet is Urban gets a 2-3 game suspension and then business as usual.



i think u right


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 3, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That blood sure does look like ketchup to me, and I've seen a lot of blood.
> 
> Jis sayin. Sometimes womenz can be evil and accuse a good man of bad things he didn't do.
> 
> Of course there are also three sides to every story and we're not getting but 1/2 of one of them right now.



There is an old saying that covers that, but you can't say it here.  Know of several good men that were ruined by gossip and false accusations.  

At this point it doesn't matter what he knew, I am betting he is toast.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 4, 2018)

It started it 2009,just part of her master plan to get him fired in 2018


----------



## across the river (Aug 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow really?  You think if a woman hits a man,  he had the right to put his hands on her?
> 
> And it is his business.  Why do you think he gets paid all these millions of dollars? Believe it or not,  it's more than football.  These coaches have a responsibility of molding the athletes into men and life after football.  And when these coaches come into your families home to recruit your child they make those promises.  I don't know about you,  but most of us want our children around high character adults when we send them off to college.  Not men who cheat the system,  sweep things under the rug,  or beat their wife.  So yes, it is Meyers business,  he should vet his hires,  know their character and hire the best staff he can to point these kids in the right direction for their future.  Meyer is fraud, it's been proven since his days at UF.




This is all hogwash.   Meyer has a responsibility to coach a football team not vet out every single thing going on in his employee's life.   It is pretty obvious you don't have many employees yourself working for you or you would know better.   You can't know everything about every employee.  I have guy working for me now that has a relationship with his wife very much unlike mine.   They were constantly fussing, cussing, and yelling at each other the few times I have been around them together.  I have no reason to believe either of them has ever hit each other, but say I did.  If also know the police have been called and investigated them, it isn't any of my business past that.  I'm not a social worker, private investigator, or police officer.   It isn't any of my business, and once I know it has been reported to higher authorities my "social responsibility" ends.  As long as the guy continues to perform well at work and do what he is supposed to there, how he lives his life at home isn't my business.

My wife and I were also once good friends with another couple and they were also dysfunctional in my opinion.   The wife always had some issues with the husband, and in my opinion she was a moon bat.   She would call and talk to my wife about stuff, and guess what, my wife never told me any of it, because I had no interest in hearing any of whatever crazy mess that she was telling her.   To say Urban knew because his wife got a text message is  crazy.   my wife knows all kinds of stuff about here friends that I don't know or really care about.   

The woman stayed with the dude for years, so there has to be some question there to if he was really beating her.  I know that isn't PC to say, but she has some responsibility for herself. It isn't Urban Meyer's problem that she put up with him(abusive or not) for years.   I have never lifted my hand at my wife and never would, but I can 100% promise you that if I ever did such a thing she would not only have me arrested, she would be gone in a heartbeat, and would look to take every dime I've got with her as she left.   I'm in no way condoning domestic abuse in anyway, but I also don't get this mentality that woman are completely helpless, can't do anything for themselves, and it is someone else's fault (i.e. Urban Meyer) that it occurred for years because they didn't help them.  

Again, the dude was never arrested, so what was he supposed to do fire hime because the were rumors going around the coaches wife's circle.   Maybe the woman is crazy, who knows.  What if it comes out she has called the cops 100 times and they just ignore the calls because she is a lunatic.  Who knows.  I just don't get what everyone's beef with Urban Meyer is.  He didn't get the dude out of charges, the cops already new, and there was no arrest.  He is running a football program not a young life camp.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 4, 2018)

Meyer is a dirt bag. He will skate.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 4, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Meyer is a dirt bag. He will skate.



He's the boogey Man!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Aug 4, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> He's the boogey Man!!!!!!!


Ain’t that the truth....


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 4, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That blood sure does look like ketchup to me, and I've seen a lot of blood.
> 
> Jis sayin. Sometimes womenz can be evil and accuse a good man of bad things he didn't do.
> 
> Of course there are also three sides to every story and we're not getting but 1/2 of one of them right now.


I'm glad someone else pointed this out. That pic looks like fake blood of some kind.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 4, 2018)

Smith admits to smacking her around but y’all are cooking up conspiracy theories? It’s ketchup!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 4, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Smith admits to smacking her around but y’all are cooking up conspiracy theories? It’s ketchup!


He put ketchup on her?.......the cannibal!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

Y'all calm down. Urban isn't going anywhere and the August update should be a doozy!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Wow really?  You think if a woman hits a man,  he had the right to put his hands on her?
> 
> And it is his business.  Why do you think he gets paid all these millions of dollars? Believe it or not,  it's more than football.  These coaches have a responsibility of molding the athletes into men and life after football.  And when these coaches come into your families home to recruit your child they make those promises.  I don't know about you,  but most of us want our children around high character adults when we send them off to college.  Not men who cheat the system,  sweep things under the rug,  or beat their wife.  So yes, it is Meyers business,  he should vet his hires,  know their character and hire the best staff he can to point these kids in the right direction for their future.  Meyer is fraud, it's been proven since his days at UF.



A man has a right to defend himself I don't care who is hitting him. I've never hit a woman but you can get your bottom dollar if she's hitting me i will.

Can you name one football coach/program that doesn't/hasn't swept things under the rug or cheated the system? This is a cutthroat business and they are being paid millions to WIN not mold boys into men. Those days are long gone.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> A man has a right to defend himself I don't care who is hitting him. I've never hit a woman but you can get your bottom dollar if she's hitting me i will.
> 
> Can you name one football coach/program that doesn't/hasn't swept things under the rug or cheated the system? This is a cutthroat business and they are being paid millions to WIN not mold boys into men. Those days are long gone.


I can't say what I think cause of forum policy,  but your whole reply is wrong.  And your first and last sentence both speak highly


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I can't say what I think cause of forum policy,  but your whole reply is wrong.  And your first and last sentence both speak highly



Yes sir, if a woman is beating on you and you can't get her off you are well within your rights to hit back.


Say what you will but college football has absolutely nothing to do with academics. If it did they wouldn't let these hoodrats play ball. It's all about winning. I didn't say I agree with it but it is what it is.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 4, 2018)

Can't say I've heard ANY reports that he EVER showed up ANYWHERE with any injuries that may have been attributed to Spousal Abuse on HER part.

Anyone? 

Anyone?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Can't say I've heard ANY reports that he EVER showed up ANYWHERE with any injuries that may have been attributed to Spousal Abuse on HER part.
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone?




I don't think anyone was saying she did??


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yes sir, if a woman is beating on you and you can't get her off you are well within your rights to hit back.
> 
> 
> Say what you will but college football has absolutely nothing to do with academics. If it did they wouldn't let these hoodrats play ball. It's all about winning. I didn't say I agree with it but it is what it is.


No,  a man can remove himself from a situation,  or be able to control the situation without hitting a woman. The same with minors.  

I grew up with it and won't tolerate it.  If a man touches a woman in my presence,  there will be problems.  I'm not sure if you have kids ir not,  but I have 2 daughters and I highly doubt you'd side with a man if he put his hands on your daughter no matter the reason. Or your mother,  grandmother,  or wife. If she had a gun pointed at you,  or someone that's about the only logical thing i could think of. 


Yes everyone wants to win in football,  but not everyone is willing stoop to som levels to do it.  Men are prideful and we more times than not want to do things on ability,  not cheating,  though there is far more cheating than should be. And academics is a major part of sports now, we hear annot it from coaches more and more.  A ton of coaches truly do care and want to make a difference because they want to make a difference in these kids life. They know not all of them are going pro. They know they are an injury away from ending their careers.  They know they need backup plans,  they want to give them a future outside of the streets.  Some coaches see themselves in these kids and feel a responsibility.  Some don't have parents and they want to help fill that role.  Not everyone is guided by greed. But when you take a man like Urban who has a pattern of poor choices,  you see the man as he is and not the front he puts on.  Then you have guys like Saban who are successful, that even though Bama had a history of cheating, don't mean he does.  He don't need to whether he did at one time or not.  He has built reputation.  But he don't care about his kids when it comes down to it.  Kirby,  I don't know his character,  but he's blessed with in state talent.  Shouldn't have the need to cheat.  Pruitt started out as a teacher,  he wants to help kids and until he discredits himself,  Ill choose to believe he's one of the good guys.  Now we could say Urban is trying to give guys second chances and that could be the case,  but he fails to sacrifice by making the right choices,  so that's why he's in this boat


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No,  a man can remove himself from a situation,  or be able to control the situation without hitting a woman. The same with minors.
> 
> I grew up with it and won't tolerate it.  If a man touches a woman in my presence,  there will be problems.  I'm not sure if you have kids ir not,  but I have 2 daughters and I highly doubt you'd side with a man if he put his hands on your daughter no matter the reason. Or your mother,  grandmother,  or wife. If she had a gun pointed at you,  or someone that's about the only logical thing i could think of.
> 
> ...



Not all women are frail beings. If a Ronda Rousey was beating on you I highly doubt you could just throw her to the side and remove yourself from the situation. 

Academics being a part of football is all talk. If grades really mattered 90% of these boys wouldn't be at the schools in the first place.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2018)

Lol she's the exception.  And I still couldn't bring myself to hit her. 
Again,  not all coaches or programs are driven by greed. Academic standards are rising.  And not all kids get in due to academic issues,  or have to go the juco route.  Others have people cheat for them.  I agree, that a lot of these kids couldn't pass a middle school test,  much less survive college,  but that's on the school systems. We're seeing more and more talented athletes that are good students too because education is being stressed now more than ever


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not all women are frail beings. If a Ronda Rousey was beating on you I highly doubt you could just throw her to the side and remove yourself from the situation.
> 
> Academics being a part of football is all talk. If grades really mattered 90% of these boys wouldn't be at the schools in the first place.



The way she fights I probably wouldn’t get a punch in anyway.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Lol she's the exception.  And I still couldn't bring myself to hit her.



There are more of them out there than you think. You're a 10rc fan you should know. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 4, 2018)

turkeykirk said:


> The way she fights I probably wouldn’t get a punch in anyway.



??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> There are more of them out there than you think. You're a 10rc fan you should know. ?


The one thing he doesn't have to worry about is a 10RC girl biting him. Gotta have teeth to do that.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 5, 2018)

something tells me spot & stalk has been beat up by a girl


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 5, 2018)

Some women just need to be hit.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 5, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some women just need to be hit.


Like the ones that attacked the waitress


----------



## DannyW (Aug 5, 2018)

I think Urban is in deep trouble. And the sad part is that most of the focus, both here and in the national media, is on Meyer not telling rather than the actual abuse by Zack Smith himself.

That speaks volumes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2018)

DannyW said:


> I think Urban is in deep trouble. And the sad part is that most of the focus, both here and in the national media, is on Meyer not telling rather than the actual abuse by Zack Smith himself.
> 
> That speaks volumes.


IF the abuse by ZS were "Actual" Why wasn't he charged with a crime? The investigation was done, is long been done and is a closed case and no charges were filed. No crime was committed. 

I assure you, this has nothing to do with ZS and everything to do with ruining Meyers career and ever keep him from coaching anything ever again, even little league. Urban done ticked off the wrong high level thug with deep pockets and long arms.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF the abuse by ZS were "Actual" Why wasn't he charged with a crime? The investigation was done, is long been done and is a closed case and no charges were filed. No crime was committed.
> 
> I assure you, this has nothing to do with ZS and everything to do with ruining Meyers career and ever keep him from coaching anything ever again, even little league. Urban done ticked off the wrong high level thug with deep pockets and long arms.



Crimes happen every day by people that are not charged. Does the name Hillary Clinton ring a bell????!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> Crimes happen every day by people that are not charged. Does the name Hillary Clinton ring a bell????!!!!


There is a space the size of the grand canyon between the global elitist commie politicians like Hitlary and the common Joe on the ground level. Your comparison is equivalent to that of a watermelon and a grape.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a space the size of the grand canyon between the global elitist commie politicians like Hitlary and the common Joe on the ground level. Your comparison is equivalent to that of a watermelon and a grape.



Football programs at MAJOR Universities are no different and you know it. Add to that that Zach is the grandson of Earl Bruce whom Urban has referred to as a "Second Father" and now you've added a "family" connection.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I assure you, this has nothing to do with ZS and everything to do with ruining Meyers career and ever keep him from coaching anything ever again, even little league. Urban done ticked off the wrong high level thug with deep pockets and long arms.



This. ^ Football is a male, contact sport. It represents everything about the virile American male that needs to be destroyed so the left can turn men into eunuchs. Anybody that is a success in football is a target. For that matter, any male that is a success at any manly pursuit is a target.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2018)

Well when you paint a target the size of the sun on your back, as it appears Urban has, you kind of have to expect it don't you?

Now I would be willing to bet had #MeToo been around in '15 when this latest incident happened I would be willing to bet that ZS would have been gone and we wouldn't be having this discussion. Urban will just be another victim of the changing political environment around us


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> IF the abuse by ZS were "Actual" Why wasn't he charged with a crime? The investigation was done, is long been done and is a closed case and no charges were filed. No crime was committed.
> 
> I assure you, this has nothing to do with ZS and everything to do with ruining Meyers career and ever keep him from coaching anything ever again, even little league. Urban done ticked off the wrong high level thug with deep pockets and long arms.


Nick Saban?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2018)

Well now it looks like Brett mcmurphy has been caught changing his initial Facebook posts from before Big media days trying to frame Meyer to prove he lied. Apparently he has edited his original post 7 or 8 times after Big media days. 

Very interesting to say the least???


----------



## DannyW (Aug 5, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I assure you, this has nothing to do with ZS and everything to do with ruining Meyers career and ever keep him from coaching anything ever again, even little league. Urban done ticked off the wrong high level thug with deep pockets and long arms.



Exactly Miguel...that's sort of what I was trying to say. Except I don't think it's a revenge kind of thing for something he has done. It's a dog eat dog world, and I think the real motivation of most of the people who want Meyer gone is that with him out of the way, the road to the national championship just got a little easier for their own team.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 5, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Exactly Miguel...that's sort of what I was trying to say. Except I don't think it's a revenge kind of thing for something he has done. It's a dog eat dog world, and I think the real motivation of most of the people who want Meyer gone is that with him out of the way, the road to the national championship just got a little easier for their own team.


Who's team would that be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 5, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Nick Saban?


Not hardly. 
Phat Phil Fulmer is another topic all together. He is the most meddling vindictive window licking mouth breathing inbred thug in the entire organization of College Sports. I don't put anything past that pasty white dried up glob of bluetick hound excrement.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 5, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Who's team would that be?



LOL...

For what its worth I am not an OSU fan, nor do I have a problem with OSU...you might say I am OSU neutral. But I do think Meyer is being denied the protection of two very important American legal concepts because this whole thing is being tried in the media instead of the court system...presumption of innocence and due process.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 5, 2018)

Unfortunately for Urban he has a history of trying to sweep things under the rug and downplaying the severity of events surrounding his programs that has eroded his credibility on THIS issue. Add to that Zach's prior arrest in '09 that all parties admit to and the #MeToo stuff and he has found himself in a "perfect carp storm".

Make no mistake he WILL get due process but even if he is found innocent of any wrongdoing the stench of this and other past indiscretions his reputation will be tainted forever, right or wrong, but he WILL ALSO coach again somewhere if he chooses because his IS a WINNER above all else.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2018)

Below is a copy and paste from another site but sheds light on a journalist sensationilizing a story it appears? Again, we could find out Meyer is fired at anytime? There are just so many things not adding up. Long read but very insightful on Mcmurphy editing his reporting as events change. This will turn out very bad for him if this is in fact true? 


Cross-Post from r/CFB -- A Lawyer's Deep Dive Into Brett McMurphy's Reporting on OSU/Meyer -- Screenshots Show McMurphy Has Been Editing His Reports on Facebook AFTER B1G Media Day to Walk Back Grossly Inaccurate Reporting
r/CFB Link Here:




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/CFB/comments/94t3zh
Edit: my post has been removed from r/CFB for some unknown reason. If anyone can help troubleshoot or advise why that happened then I would appreciate it.
*Edited to Update -- I Have Parts of the Police Reports*
See below. I have edited this post accordingly, and admitting straight out that I am eating some crow -- the one report does (erroneously, I believe) list felony domestic violence. *BUT, neither report references an arrest in the boxes checked that McMurphy describes. I have no idea where McMurphy got this info regarding an "arrest." McMurphy should release his paper trial.*
I have also edited to add McMurphy's "correction" on 08/01/2018 due to some journalists citing it. This same correction appeared in his 07/30/2018 post and I referenced it in my original post (although I didn't screen shot it). But more importantly, this was a week after Meyer's press conference, and *this redaction is inaccurate. There was no report indicating "arrest."*
Original Report: 



https://imgur.com/gUMxJJT

Report Recently Provided: 



https://imgur.com/latCUHG

*Contrary to McMurphy's "redaction" indicating one box was checked arrest, neither report checks an arrest box.*
*Introduction*
This is long, so here is the lede: Brett McMurphy's pre-B1G media day reports contained grossly incorrect facts.  He has quietly backtracked on those stories via Facebook edits (rather than the usual journalistic correction/redaction) *after* Meyer's press conference at B1G media day.  *In sum, he has gone from "arrested on felony counts of domestic violence" to "arrested" to "investigated and arrested" to "investigated" to "allegations" -- all without issuing any traditional redaction until 07/30/2018 (or six days after Meyer's press conference).*And now Ohio State is in a PR nightmare in part because they are dealing with a moving target.
*Note:* This is not a defense of Meyer and why he said what he didn't say (although it does provide plausibility). *This is about breach of journalistic protocol.* I do not believe Brett McMurphy has any malice toward Meyer/OSU, but I can't for the life of me understand his lack of providing retractions/corrections in accordance with industry standards.
***
By way of introduction, I am a practicing attorney in Ohio. I have a wide civil litigation practice, but I do handle domestic and employment issues, and I also serve as a public defender.
I point out that I am a licensed attorney because I am well aware that what follows seems comparable to analysis of the Zapruder film. 
This post has nothing to do with the victim, nor am I sticking up for Zach Smith -- at the least, the guy seems like a troubled guy with substance abuse problems from everything I've heard.  Instead, this has everything to do with the erroneous initial reports by Brett McMurphy.  Nuance matters with the law -- I've lost a case on whether the word "and" was exclusive or representative (i.e., was it the end of the list, or was the list just a set of examples?).  Based on my review of the evidence and Brett McMurphy's reports, I'm fairly certain he butchered legal nuances and basic facts, and he absolutely ignored any sense of journalistic protocol or integrity.
***
*Pre-B1G Media Day Reports *
Brett McMurphy posted his initial report regarding Zach Smith on 07/23/2018 at 8:05 AM (see Attachment 1).  This report involved the Courtney Smith’s recently filed Civil Protection Order (CPO) against Zach Smith.  McMurphy’s report made no mention of an alleged felonious assault, an arrest, or felony counts of domestic violence. 
Attachment 1: 



https://imgur.com/Cfskyc6

McMurphy edited his post on 07/23/2018 at 2:17 PM (see Attachment 2) and again did not reference anything regarding a felonious assault, an arrest, or felony counts of domestic violence.
Attachment 2: 



https://imgur.com/qGW1cTW

Brett McMurphy then posted on 07/23/2018 at 5:54 PM (see Attachment 3).  This is the post regarding an alleged second incident involving Smith, and this is the report that led to Smith getting fired.  This report states that Smith "*was arrested"* Oct. 26, 2015 on *"felony counts of domestic violence and felonious assault against Courtney Smith."*
Attachment 3: https://imgur.com/S2xvBag
This post was edited on 07/23/2018 at 7:51 PM (see Attachment 4) and again on 07/23/2018 at 7:56 PM (see Attachment 5).  All of these pre-B1G media da edits referenced Zach Smith being *"arrested"*for *"felony counts of domestic violence and felonious assault."*  As I'll get to later, McMurphy edited this report on Facebook again *after* Meyer's press conference.
Attachment 4: https://imgur.com/jCP7xTb
Attachment 5: https://imgur.com/rYjxvyb
*Meyer's Press Conference (07/24/2018)*
So Meyer gave his now infamous press conference on 07/24/2018.  McMurphy’s report at this time (see above) is that Zach Smith was *"arrested"* for *"felony counts of domestic violence and felonious assault against Courtney Smith."*  In response to a question about that report, Urban stated: "I got a text late (Monday) night (about a report) something happened in 2015. And there was nothing. Once again, there's nothing – once again, I don't know who creates a story like that.”
I'm now going to bludgeon this dead horse with a baseball bat here: McMurphy's report prior to B1G media day states that Smith was *"arrested"* for *"felony counts of domestic violence and felonious assault."*
As McMurphy's own edits after B1G media day show, this was factually incorrect.  But to top that off, and as I'll explain later, this was a a legal impossibility.
*McMurphy's Edits and Reports After B1G Media Day*
*McMurphy Edits His 07/23/2018 Post*
McMurphy then edited this 07/23/2018 Facebook post on 07/25/2018 at 2:00 PM, or about 26 hours after Meyer's press conference (see Attachment 6).  This revision again states *"arrested."*
McMurphy edited this post again on 07/30/2018 at 5:31 PM (see Attachment 7).  It is not until this 07/30/2018 at 5:31 PM that McMurphy walks back that Zach Smith was arrested.  This revision -- six days after Meyer's press conference -- *completely omits that Smith was arrested, and instead says "investigated*."  McMurphy also adds the line:  "The original police report, from 2015, indicated Zach Smith was arrested. The police report released to the media on Tuesday says Smith was not arrested."  
*As I noted at the top of my edit, this "redaction" is not even accurate -- neither police report checked the "arrest" box. Unless McMurphy has a third one, I don't know where he got this from.*
In terms of timeline, prior to B1G media day, McMurphy's report stated Smith was arrested; six days after B1G media day, McMurphy edited his report walking that allegation back without issuing a correction.
Attachment 6: https://imgur.com/RfsiqMD
Attachment 7: https://imgur.com/zCFIo04
*McMurphy Creates and Edits an 07/24/2018 Facebook Post*
In between editing the above post, and shortly after Meyer's press conference, McMurphy made another Facebook post to add details regarding Meyer's press conference.  The original version of this post by McMurphy was on 07/24/2018 at 6:54 PM (see Attachment 8).  This version of the post -- after Meyer's press conference -- states that Smith was *"arrested and investigated."*  This report further no longer refers to the investigation as "felony domestic violence."   McMurphy edited this post again on 07/30/2018 at 5:33 PM and 10:00 PM (see Attachments 9 and 10).  This is six days after Meyer's press conference.  Attachment 9 (07/30/2018 at 5:33 PM) states that Smith was "arrested and investigated."  Attachment 10 (07/30/2018 at 10:00 PM) instead just **says "investigated.**" 
Attachment 8: https://imgur.com/vUKU1he
Attachment 9: https://imgur.com/ASta7QO
Attachment 10: https://imgur.com/5VFcWeC


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2018)

*McMurphy Drops His Bombshell Report on 08/01/2018*
McMurphy then dropped the bombshell report on 08/01/2018 at 10:17 AM (see Attachment 11). 
Attachment 11: 



https://imgur.com/BpTrfxf

There are two things to note about this.  First, McMurphy *does not reference an arrest, nor does he reference anything regarding felony counts of domestic violence.* *He instead only refers to "domestic violence allegations*." I won't bore you with the other 11 edits of this post, but I've reviewed them all, and McMurphy never references felony domestic violence.
McMurphy also finally -- seven days after Meyer's press conference -- finally issued his first retraction. The following retraction approximately 40 paragraphs into his article: "On the original Oct. 26, 2015 Powell Police report, a box on the form was checked indicating Zach had been arrested. However, nearly three years later – after I reported the incident last week – the Powell Police released a revised version of the report to the media and the arrest box was no longer checked. “The terminology used by the Police Department was different in the original report (dated 10/26/2015) and inconsistent with what actually occurred,” said Megan Canavan, director of communication for the Powell Police Department.
Here's the biggest problem for McMurphy's retraction -- *NEITHER police report references an arrest.*
*Update -- I Have the Police Reports*
So there are two police reports. I obtained them via a confidential source and don't want to disclose them without their express permission.I will also admit to eating some crow here -- the revised police report does list the domestic violence as a felony. This is an incorrect listing on a police report, but McMurphy wouldn't know that. Maybe, just maybe, he could have reached out to one of 37,000 currently admitted lawyers in Ohio.
But anyway, *neither report references an "arrest" of Zach Smith. One says investigation pending, the other does not have any box checked.*
I have no earthly idea where McMurphy got his information from. He should release it immediately.
***
*Summary of Timeline*
Prior to B1G media day, McMurphy's reports clearly stated that Zach Smith was *"arrested"* for *"felony counts of domestic violence and felonious assault against Courtney Smith."*  We now know there was no arrest.
Meyer then went to Big Ten media day and denied knowing of the 2015 report by McMurphy -- arrest, felonious assault, felony domestic violence.  
After media day, McMurphy then carefully edited his pre-B1G media day posts to redact any mention of an arrest and felony counts of domestic violence.  He made multiple edits to multiple posts without issuing a correction.  His bombshell report on 08/01/2018 then did not reference an "arrest" or "felony count of domestic violence," and it was not until then -- and 40 paragraphs down in his article at that -- that he FINALLY said Smith was not arrested.
To state it as short as possible: *McMurphy went from "arrest" on 07/23/2018, to "investigated and arrested" on 07/24/2018, to "investigated" on 07/30/2018, to "allegations" on 08/01/2018.* *Sandwiched in between that wild ride of reporting is Urban Meyer's press conference.*
***
*Why McMurphy's Reporting of a "Felony Domestic Assault" was Impossible*
*Edited to add*: despite one of the reports listing "felony," I still stand behind the analysis below. There are a ton of lawyers in Ohio -- almost 40,000 of them. McMurphy could have reached out to anyone and found out this could not have been felony domestic violence.
Now that I've done a timeline of McMurphy's reporting, it's important to explain why I spent so much time emphasizing *felonious* domestic violence. Ohio's statute regarding domestic violence is R.C. 2919.25 (see Attachment 12).  That statute is likely confusing to a non-lawyer, but to summarize: Sections (A)-(C) outline what is prohibited by statute, and  Section (D) outlines the severity of the offense.  Domestic violence is usually a misdemeanor.  Domestic violence is upgraded to a felony if (and only if) there is a prior domestic violence conviction against the offender -- Sections (D)(3) and (D)(4) -- or if the offender knows the victim is pregnant -- Sections (D)(3)-(5).
Attachment 12: 



https://imgur.com/x7vatWy

So how does this apply to everything I've posted?  *It should have been legally impossible for Smith to be investigated for "felony counts of domestic violence" as McMurphy initially reported.* The public dockets (and now McMurphy's own reporting, for that matter) are clear that Zach Smith was never convicted of a domestic violent offense (he was arrested in FL, not convicted), nor was Courtney Smith pregnant at the time of the incident in October 2015.
So not only were McMurphy's reports prior to B1G media day incorrect, *his factual assertions were a legal impossibility.*
McMurphy obviously realized this after his initial reports, and he therefore edited his pre-B1G media day posts after Urban Meyer's press conference.  Again, bludgeoning the dead horse -- pre-B1G media day = "arrested;" post B1G media day = "arrested and investigated," to "investigated," to "allegations."  And all of this was done via Facebook edits, not journalistic corrections pursuant to industry standards.
There are three possibilities here: (1) McMurphy was lying/stretching the truth based on the info he had; (2) the report McMurphy had was forged and/or doctored by someone; or (3) police incorrectly filled out its report. Number 3 is a possibility, but I don't have the report.
*Edited to add: I'm now certain it is some combination of #1 and #3.*
At the least, *this analysis should at least force McMurphy to reveal his paper trail*, which would benefit transparency for everyone.
***


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 5, 2018)

*Courtney Smith Does Not Have Discretion to "Not Press Charges"*
I will get back to McMurphy in a bit, but just a really important point about Ohio domestic violence law.  Ohio is actually a pretty progressive state when it comes to its sentencing and policies.  The media has talked a lot about how Courtney Smith may have "elected not to press charges."
That's not how it works in Ohio.  R.C. 2935.032 provides the protocol for domestic violence issues (see Attachment 13). 
Attachment 13: 



https://imgur.com/omqS4pw

My screenshot is incomplete (it's a long code section), but the rule is basically this: if the officer has a reasonable belief that an offender committed domestic violence, the officer shall arrest the offender, shall obtain a warrant, and shall make an arrest for felonious assault.  *There's no discretion here under Ohio law -- the officer "shall" do these things, whether the victim wants them to or not.*
On a broad note, this is great policy and should be the law in every state. But specifically applied to this case, there is no "not electing to press charges."  If the officers visited the Smith residence on 10/26/2015 and did not arrest Zach Smith, that means they did not have a reasonable belief -- let alone belief beyond a reasonable doubt -- that Zach Smith committed domestic violence.  
***
*Conclusion: McMurphy Has Been Creating a Moving Target*
The bottom line here is that Meyer and Ohio State were and are dealing with a moving target because McMurphy's initial reporting was grossly inaccurate.  I have no doubt Meyer could have handled the press conference far better, but I also think the night before media day was the first time Meyer heard Zach Smith was "arrested" for "felony counts of domestic violence" because that would, in fact, be the first time Meyer heard such a report.
And that accusation came from Brett McMurphy's reports on Facebook, which I have outlined here in great detail.  It's clear that McMurphy erred in reporting that Zach Smith was "arrested" for felony counts of domestic violence.
McMurphy realized after B1G media day that he was wrong.  His reports were consistently edited without issuing the usual journalistic corrections.  In fact, he continued to edit Facebook posts that were originally posted before Meyer's press conference as far as six days after Meyer's press conference.  His reporting, when examined closely, walked way, way, way back from where he originally started.  
As I referenced earlier, I believe a lot of this may have to do with McMurphy just posting stuff on his Facebook page and not having an editing team behind him.  Even if McMurphy's facts changed, I can't imagine any publication -- the NYT, WaPo, the Columbus Dispatch, whatever -- not explaining the edit and/or retraction.
***
*Big Picture -- McMurphy Should Release His Police Report*
I don't know if this means anything in the big picture.  But this seems to me like the sports version of Brian Williams making stuff up about being shot at in the Iraq War.  McMurphy started with a story, kept at that story, and kept making the story somewhat about himself even though he knew what he was reporting was inaccurate. 
I know stories evolve, and I know facts and understandings change.  McMurphy's allegations, however, were not minor details.  The alleged arrest and investigation of felony domestic violence was central to the "Why didn't you do anything Coach Meyer" theme that preceded media day. Rather than issue corrections, McMurphy has slyly edited his Facebook posts to conform to the evidence. *He further did not issue any retraction until more than a week after, and even his retraction was inaccurate.
At the very least, perhaps publishing this info will make McMurphy publish his police report, which nobody else seems able to obtain.*  And if that report does not corroborate McMurphy's reporting, then I believe McMurphy may have to defend a defamation suit from both Urban Meyer and Zach Smith.  But I'm sure you're done with my boring legal analysis at this point.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 6, 2018)

Here's something that seems to keep getting overlooked. If nothing happened, why did Meyer fire Zach Smith? No reason was given for firing him. For Meyer to fire him, he obviously knew something bad had happened, right? I mean, wouldn't firing someone over nothing more than an allegation be grounds for a lawsuit?

And I am not hating on Meyer or OSU, I truly hate it for y'all, Snook. Even though I do dislike Meyer, I wouldn't wish this on any school. Kickoff around the corner and y'all are having to deal with this junk- talk about perfect timing!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)

I cant stand Urban Meyer,he's a arrogant,weaselly eyed punk.....I take great pleasure in watching him squirm and would take even greater pleasure watching him crash & burn.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> I cant stand Urban Meyer,he's a arrogant,weaselly eyed punk.....I take great pleasure in watching him squirm and would take even greater pleasure watching him crash & burn.





Glad someone said it before I had too! Let it burn!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2018)

Just





Silver Britches said:


> Here's something that seems to keep getting overlooked. If nothing happened, why did Meyer fire Zach Smith? No reason was given for firing him. For Meyer to fire him, he obviously knew something bad had happened, right? I mean, wouldn't firing someone over nothing more than an allegation be grounds for a lawsuit?
> 
> And I am not hating on Meyer or OSU, I truly hate it for y'all, Snook. Even though I do dislike Meyer, I wouldn't wish this on any school. Kickoff around the corner and y'all are having to deal with this junk- talk about perfect timing!


Meyer fired Zach Smith because, even though it appears it might be minor, he violated his restraining order and some very close to the situation said Meyer had him on another strike your out type of situation. 

I think what's going to come out is Zach and his wife are both crazy and have had a crazy relationship. For all the 911 calls and no arrest is head scratching unless she is crazy. There is no way he doesn't get arrested in 15 if she had all those bruises when the police showed up. Ohio requires the police to make an arrest if any signs of abuse are visible. That didn't happen. Again I'm just going on the latest news and what I have been reading. 

What I find ironic is what Mcmurphy has done by changing his original post to Facebook is what he is accusing Myer of doing!!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 6, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Exactly Miguel...that's sort of what I was trying to say. Except I don't think it's a revenge kind of thing for something he has done. It's a dog eat dog world, and I think the real motivation of most of the people who want Meyer gone is that with him out of the way, the road to the national championship just got a little easier for their own team.



Just curious, but if that were the case, wouldn't they be gunning for Saban?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Just
> Meyer fired Zach Smith because, even though it appears it might be minor, he violated his restraining order and some very close to the situation said Meyer had him on another strike your out type of situation.
> 
> I think what's going to come out is Zach and his wife are both crazy and have had a crazy relationship. For all the 911 calls and no arrest is head scratching unless she is crazy. There is no way he doesn't get arrested in 15 if she had all those bruises when the police showed up. Ohio requires the police to make an arrest if any signs of abuse are visible. That didn't happen. Again I'm just going on the latest news and what I have been reading.
> ...


My bet is she's crazier than Nancy Pelosi, Hillary Clinton, That latino politician from NY and Maxine Waters combined, but this is the era of #NotMe so you can't point out the obvious about Bat Guano crazy women. It just isn't politically correct. Zach should have introduced her to OJ and been done with it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 6, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> Just curious, but if that were the case, wouldn't they be gunning for Saban?


I haven't heard any stories of players being choked out or quads exploding out of Tuscaloosa. You never know when a few of the brotha's that have made it to the pro's want to use their money for payback.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Cmp1 (Aug 6, 2018)

Doesnt break MI fans hearts,,,,


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>





One of your best!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


>





This Friday when Meyer gets reinstated, I think that gif will be what will be happening all over the country for the boogey man Meyer haters!!!!

Whats up slayer, you been doing any fishin?


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> I cant stand Urban Meyer,he's a arrogant,weaselly eyed punk.....I take great pleasure in watching him squirm and would take even greater pleasure watching him crash & burn.



And if he doesn't, your day will be ruined!!!!! You shouldn't let someone you don't know or even have a clue about personally have that kind of influence over you!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> And if he doesn't, your day will be ruined!!!!! You shouldn't let someone you don't know or even have a clue about personally have that kind of influence over you!!!!


Naw my days don't get ruined by anything that happens in football or to a football coach,but I love what's going on with him .


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)

Your sure hating it though......


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 6, 2018)

fish hawk said:


> Your sure hating it though......


I hate my team going thru this. As far as Meyer, once everything comes out, and its proven Zach was beating his wife, and Meyer let it continue and tried to cover it up, then he should be gone!!!! I just don't believe that is the case. Not because I love Meyer, its just because of everything that continues to come out each day.


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 6, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I hate my team going thru this. As far as Meyer, once everything comes out, and its proven Zach was beating his wife, and Meyer let it continue and tried to cover it up, then he should be gone!!!! I just don't believe that is the case. Not because I love Meyer, its just because of everything that continues to come out each day.


----------



## Rooster600 (Aug 6, 2018)

He reported it up the proper chain, his hands are clean. It's those above him that need fired. That most likely will be how it plays out.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 6, 2018)

He did in fact say he reported it to the proper channels.  I can’t imagine him lying about that, and definitely at this juncture.  In fairness to a man, you take him for his word until/if ever proven differently.  Who are we to judge? James 4:12!

However IMO, being a head ball coach is a bit different responsibility than managing your average sales team.  As a head coach, you’re managing those who manage young men.  You also spend an awful lot more time (personal time included) around your employees and colleagues - in that line of work. Regardless, I find it very hard to believe that UM and his staff didn’t know there were more serious things going on — IF IN FACT URBAN’S WIFE KNEW AND WAS AS AWARE AS HER TEXTS made it seem.  That’s the part I can’t get past.  May the honest man prevail.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 6, 2018)

biggdogg said:


> Just curious, but if that were the case, wouldn't they be gunning for Saban?



LOL...if this had happened at Alabama, we would be getting an interruption every 15 minutes on TV with a "can Nick Saban survive the scandal at Alabama? update".

People view Meyer and his program as a threat. They may say they are appalled at the brazen disregard Meyer has for domestic abuse but their real motivation is that if Meyer is eliminated, it makes the path to the national championship easier.

Answer this to yourself...no need to even reply here...if this had happened at UGA, how many people here would have said "Kirby Smart has to go!". 

It's all about how it effects your particular favorite team. And sadly, it should be about domestic violence.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> This Friday when Meyer gets reinstated, I think that gif will be what will be happening all over the country for the boogey man Meyer haters!!!!
> 
> Whats up slayer, you been doing any fishin?




I hope he never gets reinstated! But that's just me and my personal hatred for all things Urban Meyer. There's a little hate in there for Ohio State but it's more towards Urban Meyer. 

I haven't thrown a line in a few weeks and that was jumping around Jack's River up in North Ga.




I've been spending my weekends down at hunting camp. Food plots will be going in very shortly and fishing is about to take a huge hit cause of deer season. I'll be on the Flats towards the end of October.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hope he never gets reinstated! But that's just me and my personal hatred for all things Urban Meyer. There's a little hate in there for Ohio State but it's more towards Urban Meyer.
> 
> I haven't thrown a line in a few weeks and that was jumping around Jack's River up in North Ga.
> 
> ...



Yea I have definitely switched from fishing mode to hunting mode. I've got some awesome trail cam pics in Ohio and Ga so needless to say, the season cant get here soon enough!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

The longer this things drags on, the more damage it does.


----------



## tcward (Aug 7, 2018)

Just saw pics where OSU fans were protesting in support of little Hitler...looked like a bunch of Libtards to me.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 7, 2018)

I have no idea what to believe with this, I'll just leave this right here. 

https://thespun.com/college-football/urban-meyer-investigation-shocked-update


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 7, 2018)

Rooster600 said:


> He reported it up the proper chain, his hands are clean. It's those above him that need fired. That most likely will be how it plays out.


Yep writing is on the wall. I said it once already, but I think he gets a 3-4 game suspension. 

They’ll claim their panel (of OSU alumni, lol) vetted all the stories and decided he misspoke and shed poor light on the university and deserves a small slap on the wrist. 

Then, the AD will be the fall guy. Because you can hire a mediocre AD to be the fall guy for the next scandal on just about any street corner. But natty winning head coaches are harder to find. ??‍


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 7, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I have no idea what to believe with this, I'll just leave this right here.
> 
> https://thespun.com/college-football/urban-meyer-investigation-shocked-update


The guy's name is Jeff Snook? Seriously? Let me guess, he also goes by the name *HappySnooker*?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 7, 2018)

[


KyDawg said:


> The longer this things drags on, the more damage it does.


 Won't drag on long enough,  imo


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 7, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The longer this things drags on, the more damage it does.


The longer it drags on the more convinced I am that nothing comes of this. ?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2018)

They just better hope it is put to bed before December.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 7, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> I haven't thrown a line in a few weeks and that was jumping around Jack's River up in North Ga.



I used to fish the Jack's and Conasauga Rivers and their tributaries in Cohutta quite often. Nothing quite like throwing a fresh trout in the grease and watching it curl up like a banana pepper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

DannyW said:


> People view Meyer and his program as a threat. .



Given the pathetic region schedule OSUx plays it baffles me how his preseason ranking year in and year out is even close to what they hand him on a silver platter. He had one good year when the SEC was at the bottom of the drum and they have treated OSUx like gods every since. 

Truth be known if they got the preseason ranking they deserve it would be a challenge for OSUx to make it to a competitive slot year in and year out. 

Program is a threat..........Good One!!!


----------



## DannyW (Aug 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Given the pathetic region schedule OSUx plays it baffles me how his preseason ranking year in and year out is even close to what they hand him on a silver platter. He had one good year when the SEC was at the bottom of the drum and they have treated OSUx like gods every since.
> 
> Truth be known if they got the preseason ranking they deserve it would be a challenge for OSUx to make it to a competitive slot year in and year out.
> 
> Program is a threat..........Good One!!!



Huh?

Meyer's career record as head coach across 16 seasons at 4 schools is 177-31 (average season = 11-2). He has won 3 national championships in those 16 seasons. He is first among active coaches with a winning percentage of .851 (for perspective, Nick Saban's career winning percentage is .778.) At OSU his record is 73-8 with a national championship in 6 seasons. Forget preseason rankings, the WORST final YEAR END ranking of his OSU teams was 12th.

Urban's winning percentage at OSU is .901 versus Nick Saban's percentage at Alabama of .868.

So ROFL at me for labeling Urban Meyer's program as being a threat, but most objective people would view his teams as being one of the teams to beat year in and year out....maybe not THE team, that would be Alabama, but you certainly cringe a little when you see the name OSU pop up on your season schedule.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 8, 2018)

I’m sorry, but Urban doesn’t have that percentage if he stays in the SEC.  In fact, the only reason why he does is because of their cupcake schedule each year.  I’m not bias to either but the scheduling isn’t close.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

DannyW said:


> He is first among active coaches with a winning percentage of .851 (for perspective, Nick Saban's career winning percentage is .778.)



That's because Alabama plays football against real college football teams.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That's because Alabama plays football against real college football teams.


ROLL TIDE / GO DAWGS

Urban has 1 NC in 6 years at OSUx
Saban has 5 NC's in 11 years at Bama

Double Urbans tenure there and he still doesn't come close to Saban.
OSUx can keep there cupcake schedule and win lose record. I'll take the big boy football trophy's that Saban has any day, all day long.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 8, 2018)

Looks like we’re get a jump on the season.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> I’m sorry, but Urban doesn’t have that percentage if he stays in the SEC.  In fact, the only reason why he does is because of their cupcake schedule each year.  I’m not bias to either but the scheduling isn’t close.


Your kidding right?https://www.google.com/search?q=ohi...dule&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.google.com/search?q=ala...safari#sie=t;/m/026bt_h;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

What you won't see on any big 10 schedule is division 2 schools. Alabama scheduled the citadel the second to the last game of the year. Talk about cupcakes. Good grief


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

Georgia scheduled a high school team to start the season this year.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=ala...safari#sie=t;/m/026bt_h;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1



Oregon St - Not Top 25 ranked at this time. They won't be at the end of the season either.

TCU - Not Top 25 ranked at this time.

Penn St. - Ranked 9th.

MN - Not Top 25 ranked at this time. Do they even play football in Minn-a-soda?

Nebraska - Not Top 25 ranked at this time.

Maryland - 

Rutgers - 

Tulane -  Not Top 25 ranked at this time.

Indiana - Not Top 25 ranked at this time.

Purdue - I'll have another boilermaker bartender.

MI St - Ranked 12th at this time.

MI - Ranked 14th at this time. 

12 games, 3 ranked teams, 1 ranked in the Top 10. Of the 9 unranked teams 6 are patsies.

That's a tough schedule in any conference. Not.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Oregon St - Not Top 25 ranked at this time. They won't be at the end of the season either.
> 
> TCU - Not Top 25 ranked at this time.
> 
> ...


Well let's compare apples to apples. How does georgias schedule stack up?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> What you won't see on any big 10 schedule is division 2 schools. Alabama scheduled the citadel the second to the last game of the year. Talk about cupcakes. Good grief


Hate to break it to you cupcake, but Citadel is a Divsion 1 team. 
Seems like someone as handy with google as you are would have caught that one.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hate to break it to you cupcake, but Citadel is a Divsion 1 team.
> Seems like someone as handy with google as you are would have caught that one.


I didn't say they were. What I said was the big 10 doesn't schedule division 2 schools. When will Alabama schedule a nonconference away game? My guess is never. Away game. Not neutral site


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

Elfiiii. Which poll are you looking at? The one that has Georgia ranked #15


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Well let's compare apples to apples. How does georgias schedule stack up?



All cupcakes except for Auburn. We're smart and figured we'd try it Urban's way for a change. We out did him too. tOSU only has 6 cupcakes this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I didn't say they were. What I said was the big 10 doesn't schedule division 2 schools. When will Alabama schedule a nonconference away game? My guess is never. Away game. Not neutral site


Good lord Alice. You need some cheese with that?
The Citadel game, like all other money benefit games for schools that can't generate the money for their program is ALWAYS played at the big boy teams school for crowd capacity and revenue generation.

We've got 3 top 25 pre-season ranked teams in our schedule. 
OSUx may have too, I'm just not interested enough to look and find out.
Maybe you know. 

Don't make me break out the crayons.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Elfiiii. Which poll are you looking at? The one that has Georgia ranked #15



Coaches Poll We're #4 in that one.

http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings/_/week/1/year/2018/seasontype/2


----------



## bullgator (Aug 8, 2018)

In his six years at Florida he won twice as many national championships and had a better bowl record than his six years at OSU, all with a lower winning percentage......because he played an SEC schedule.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> All cupcakes except for Auburn. We're smart and figured we'd try it Urban's way for a change. We out did him too. tOSU only has 6 cupcakes this year.


I can't believe the AP has Georgia ranked 15th. May as well throw that poll in the trash


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Coaches Poll We're #4 in that one.
> 
> http://www.espn.com/college-football/rankings/_/week/1/year/2018/seasontype/2


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

bullgator said:


> In his six years at Florida he won twice as many national championships and had a better bowl record than his six years at OSU, all with a lower winning percentage......because he played an SEC schedule.


That's when the sec WAS the dominate conference. Not so much anymore


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> That's when the sec WAS the dominate conference. Not so much anymore


Excuse me Nancy. What conference were the two teams in the NC from last season?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> That's when the sec WAS the dominate conference. Not so much anymore


 Say what?  Did you watch the National Championship game?  Both SEC teams.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

Lol. 2 teams don't make a conference great. The 3rd best team in the conference lost to a group of 5 team in they're bowl game.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 8, 2018)

You want to use last years bowl record to compare conferences? I didn't think so


----------



## bullgator (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Lol. 2 teams don't make a conference great. The 3rd best team in the conference lost to a group of 5 team in they're bowl game.


..........


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 8, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Your kidding right?https://www.google.com/search?q=ohi...dule&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en-us&client=safari




No sir, not kidding..  this year will be the toughest yet for Urban it appears. 

Cmon, you honestly think whether this year next year last year coming years etc that OSU plays anywhere near the schedule of an SEC team?  I can’t stand the SEC, but I’m also not naive either.  

Furthermore, Urban got chest pains when he saw no QB worth his water was coming after Tebow (who was already going to UF regardless of Urban) and knowing he’d have to recruit against Saban, Fisher, Richt, Les Miles etc for years to come ... it was a smart move for his career winning percentage, but he abandoned his program with a fake story.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 8, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Cmon, you honestly think whether this year next year last year coming years etc that OSU plays anywhere near the schedule of an SEC team?.



He.he.he...apparently I stirred things up. And I am not an OSU fan...but to keep things moving...

Do you realize that two of the three Urban Meyer national championships came while he was at Florida, a SEC team?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 8, 2018)

I believe Ol Red has taken over someone's account.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You want to use last years bowl record to compare conferences? I didn't think so


bunch of meaningless games.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You want to use last years bowl record to compare conferences? I didn't think so


Apparently you don’t want to compare his UF/OSU records......


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 9, 2018)

DannyW said:


> Do you realize that two of the three Urban Meyer national championships came while he was at Florida, a SEC team?



Yep, possibly it’s weakest point too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## elfiii (Aug 9, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You want to use last years bowl record to compare conferences? I didn't think so



One year a trend does not make. Lets go back as far as 1990. The SEC has won 13 of the 28 National Championship games. I didn't bother and count up the "Also Ran" conferences.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2018)

elfiii said:


> One year a trend does not make. Lets go back as far as 1990. The SEC has won 13 of the 28 National Championship games. I didn't bother and count up the "Also Ran" conferences.


We’re going to have another season with the same ol “SEC vs ???”  debate. They still don’t get it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

You got that right Gator.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 9, 2018)

meyer hanging on like a loose tooth


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> No sir, not kidding..  this year will be the toughest yet for Urban it appears.
> 
> Cmon, you honestly think whether this year next year last year coming years etc that OSU plays anywhere near the schedule of an SEC team?.



Apparently you haven't looked at UGA' s and Bamas schedule this year? I don't have the time nor care enough, but if I did, I could show you many Sec teams schedules the last 5 years and no one would consider them tough? That narrative died along time ago when the sec added some teams and split the conference the way they did. Heck Missou won the sec east 2 years in a row. That should end this discussion right there!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2018)

bullgator said:


> We’re going to have another season with the same ol “SEC vs ???”  debate. They still don’t get it.


C'mon dude, surely your not implying the sec is full of great teams are you????


----------



## bullgator (Aug 9, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> C'mon dude, surely your not implying the sec is full of great teams are you????


No conference is “full” of great teams. I’m implying the NC goes through the SEC more times than not. Heck, the real discussion should  be who the next best conference is. My thought is probably the ACC, another southern based conference. The Mighty 10 can fight for third.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2018)

bullgator said:


> No conference is “full” of great teams. I’m implying the NC goes through the SEC more times than not. Heck, the real discussion should  be who the next best conference is. My thought is probably the ACC, another southern based conference. The Mighty 10 can fight for third.


the nc goes thru bama. the barn and gatorsux are honorable mentions. but the dawgs have done nothing for the sec.  until they win one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2018)

6 your so wrong, it aint even funny. They pack that stadiums full, they travel as good as anyone in the conference, they made the Notre Dame stadium look like Dawg town. In NCS they overcame terrible calls to take Alabama into OT, and one of our DB's went to sleep, all in CKS's second season, with leftovers from the previous coach. I like Alabama, but there time is nearing it's end. CKS is out recruiting Saban so bad, that it getting close to a blowout. And about that mistake by our DB, I remember  Alabama making one on Texas A&M's goal line when they got intercepted and loss the game.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Aug 9, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Apparently you haven't looked at UGA' s and Bamas schedule this year? I don't have the time nor care enough, but if I did, I could show you many Sec teams schedules the last 5 years and no one would consider them tough? That narrative died along time ago when the sec added some teams and split the conference the way they did. Heck Missou won the sec east 2 years in a row. That should end this discussion right there!!!!!



Wait... so you’re going to say this lineup is comparable?


----------



## DannyW (Aug 10, 2018)

Whew...and we ain't played the first game yet....


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

bullgator said:


> We’re going to have another season with the same ol “SEC vs ???”  debate. They still don’t get it.


You mean Alabama vs ???? Debate. It's funny how y'all ride there coat tails


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wait... so you’re going to say this lineup is comparable?


How would you like to compare them? Outside of Alabama,Georgia and auburn every 2-3 years tell me what the sec has


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> How would you like to compare them? Outside of Alabama,Georgia and auburn every 2-3 years tell me what the sec has



Kentucky
Vandy 
10rC
Missery
Arky
Ol Missed


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Apparently you haven't looked at UGA' s and Bamas schedule this year?


It is no mystery, after the NCAA failed to force other conferences to go to a conference champion format even given their pathetically weak schedules that the SEC teams got fed up watching OSU get pre-season ranked #1, #2 etc etc etc. while the SEC teams limped into their Conference championships crippled and broken from the most brutally physical schedules in the nation. I credit Saban and CKS for recognizing this and adopting schedules that are more like what OSU plays in order to keep their players healthy at the end of the regular season so they could be more competitive in the Conference, Bowl and typically NC game. 

What's good for the Goose and all that stuff ya know.......eh!


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It is no mystery, after the NCAA failed to force other conferences to go to a conference champion format even given their pathetically weak schedules that the SEC teams got fed up watching OSU get pre-season ranked #1, #2 etc etc etc. while the SEC teams limped into their Conference championships crippled and broken from the most brutally physical schedules in the nation. I credit Saban and CKS for recognizing this and adopting schedules that are more like what OSU plays in order to keep their players healthy at the end of the regular season so they could be more competitive in the Conference, Bowl and typically NC game.
> 
> What's good for the Goose and all that stuff ya know.......eh!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


>


Which part did you not understand? 

The OSUx pathetically weak schedule?

or

The brutally physical schedules the SEC teams played?
Anyone here will be happy to clarify either question for you if you need help.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Kentucky
> Vandy
> 10rC
> Missery
> ...


You forgot miss. State,South Carolina,Texas A&M and mighty Florida


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which part did you not understand?
> 
> The OSUx pathetically weak schedule?
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for clarification. All I see is some Keyboard Kowboys flapping they're gums


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I've been waiting for clarification. All I see is some Keyboard Kowboys flapping they're gums


It's ok. That is nothing to be ashamed of. Nearsightedness is real and there are optometrist out there that can and will help you with that. 

Glad I could help you identify your affliction.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's ok. That is nothing to be ashamed of. Nearsightedness is real and there are optometrist out there that can and will help you with that.
> 
> Glad I could help you identify your affliction.


So in laymens terms, you got nothing. Still waiting for clarification.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

I've got to go make a dollar. I'll check back in later. Maybe y'all can figure out how the sec is so great while I'm gone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I've got to go make a dollar. I'll check back in later. Maybe y'all can figure out how the sec is so great while I'm gone


Y'all coddle your stats. 

We gotz da bling. One pays big dividends in bonuses and the ability to recruit, the other helps you keep refreshed on your math skilz.

Now that Kirby Smart is HC of Georgia expect to see more domination by the SEC.
Enjoy your stats.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

Tmpr111 said:


> Wait... so you’re going to say this lineup is comparable?


When you get smoked by Iowa, that’s actually a tough looking schedule!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Which part did you not understand?
> 
> The OSUx pathetically weak schedule?
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, After easily punching a hole in how tuff sec schedules are currently, your saying before this time period, sec teams were more beat up at the end of the year than Big teams????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me get this straight, After easily punching a hole in how tuff sec schedules are currently, your saying before this time period, sec teams were more beat up at the end of the year than Big teams????


You answered you're own question. Outside of one season when the SEC crippled their own teams and OSUx got lucky, the Big Teams have dominated the NC scene.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You answered you're own question. Outside of one season when the SEC crippled their own teams and OSUx got lucky, the Big Teams have dominated the NC scene.



OUtside of bama which other SEC teams have been dominant?   One team does not make an overall conference great.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

bullgator said:


> No conference is “full” of great teams. I’m implying the NC goes through the SEC more times than not. Heck, the real discussion should  be who the next best conference is. My thought is probably the ACC, another southern based conference. The Mighty 10 can fight for third.



I absolutely agree it goes thru the sec. They have had the best team at the top more times than others. I applaud them for that!!!! How you can say the ACC has as many good teams as the Big shows you really are not objective??? OSU, Penn St, Mich, Mich St, Wisconsin. ACC has Clemson, maybe FSU and Miami. Yea, the Miami team that Wisconsins coach laughed at concerning the turnover chain!!!! Then went out and smacked them around on both lines of scrimmage. 

I think the SEC and Big are are even currently.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You answered you're own question. Outside of one season when the SEC crippled their own teams and OSUx got lucky, the Big Teams have dominated the NC scene.



I see the straw man peeking his head around the corner!!!!
No one said anything about domination??? The argument was that SEC teams have great schedules, because they are in the SEC and I can easily show many sec schedules over the last 5 years that any unbiased observer would agree, was not hard at all. Carry on boys!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I see the straw man peeking his head around the corner!!!!
> No one said anything about domination??? The argument was that SEC teams have great schedules, because they are in the SEC and I can easily show many sec schedules over the last 5 years that any unbiased observer would agree, was not hard at all. Carry on boys!!!!



Lets all look at the bright side here, people seem to be getting a little rilled up and I can feel the hate in the late summer air starting to creep in!!!!! Football must be right around the corner!!!! So, if it makes you feel any better, OSU sucks, is full of way overrated players and plays in a conference that cant win a bowl game!!!! I just want my SEC brethren to have a great day today!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Let me get this straight, After easily punching a hole in how tuff sec schedules are currently, your saying before this time period, sec teams were more beat up at the end of the year than Big teams????


Look at Tennessee over the last 3 years.  We've been forced to play 3rd string for 2 years in a row.  Look at the gauntlet of our schedule.  We have to play both teams that were in the NC game and another that was in the SECCG. 3 games in a row we play the #1,#4, and #10 team.  That's brutal and we open against #20 WV. The SEC has been down a few years,  but it's still a nasty conference. And it's only about to get tougher


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Look at Tennessee over the last 3 years.  We've been forced to play 3rd string for 2 years in a row.  Look at the gauntlet of our schedule.  We have to play both teams that were in the NC game and another that was in the SECCG. 3 games in a row we play the #1,#4, and #10 team.  That's brutal and we open against #20 WV. The SEC has been down a few years,  but it's still a nasty conference. And it's only about to get tougher



Yes that is a tuff schedule!!! All schedules are not the same in the sec though, and just by being in the sec doesn't mean you automatically have a tuff schedule. My only point!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You mean Alabama vs ???? Debate. It's funny how y'all ride there coat tails


Your forgetting LSU, Auburn and UF. These teams won't stay down and laugh,  but throw in UT. Since 98 almost 43% of the conference has won a NC. We're eating ourself alive right now,  but pound for pound,  this is by far the toughest conference in the nation


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Your forgetting LSU, Auburn and UF. These teams won't stay down and laugh,  but throw in UT. Since 98 almost 43% of the conference has won a NC. We're eating ourself alive right now,  but pound for pound,  this is by far the toughest conference in the nation


Throw in GA last season at that puts 7 of 14 teams (50%)that's won or been in the NCG from the SEC since the BCS era


----------



## antharper (Aug 10, 2018)

Thought y’all were talking about Oscar Meyer


----------



## antharper (Aug 10, 2018)

Dang spell check !


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Throw in GA last season at that puts 7 of 14 teams (50%)that's won or been in the NCG from the SEC since the BCS era


So what you are saying is that outside of OSU, everyone else in the conference sucks? but in the SEC 50% of the teams have been nationally relevant at some point in the last 2 decades?

This can't be true, a buckeye has already told you so.............


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

Bucknasty,the bcs is a thing of the past. Let's talk current. No doubt the sec WAS the dominate conference for years and they still have a couple of nationally relevant teams but currently beyond the 3 teams I mentioned earlier the sec sux


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 10, 2018)

How many sec teams have the same coach they had just 5 years ago? That should tell you how dominate the conference is. Good grief


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 10, 2018)

antharper said:


> Thought y’all were talking about Oscar Meyer


The forum is heating up daily. Prepare for tons of hate and off-topic remarks that will derail a lot of reasonable threads.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2018)

I will be so glad when the season begins.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> How many sec teams have the same coach they had just 5 years ago? That should tell you how dominate the conference is. Good grief


 Miles are and Spurrier got old,  but the it seems the coaches are better now top to bottom.  Even with KY and Vandy. And you have to make a change if the other guy can't get it done.  I've stated before.  Other coaches won't leave their cushion conference jobs because they can't/ don't want to compete here. They have it made at less demanding schools/ conferences.  Meyer saw the writing on the wall  after Tebow was gone


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Bucknasty,the bcs is a thing of the past. Let's talk current. No doubt the sec WAS the dominate conference for years and they still have a couple of nationally relevant teams but currently beyond the 3 teams I mentioned earlier the sec sux


It's not that dated man come on.  3 years? 

Plus I Like it cause it includes Tennessee with a NC


How far is relevant for the SEC to not be relevant as the best conference?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 10, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It's not that dated man come on.  3 years?
> 
> Plus I Like it cause it includes Tennessee with a NC
> 
> ...



By NC do you mean a non-conference win?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 10, 2018)

This is great. A forum preseason thread.......


----------



## bullgator (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> How many sec teams have the same coach they had just 5 years ago? That should tell you how dominate the conference is. Good grief


Nope. It shows how competitive we are. If your not where your supposed to be, your gone. No tenure like the 10.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You mean Alabama vs ???? Debate. It's funny how y'all ride there coat tails


 I like the dogs but they haven't done anything yet until they win one hopefully in the next 40 years. it's been all Bama and a tiny bit of Florida and the b it's been Alabama and a tiny bit of Florida and the barn.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Nope. It shows how competitive we are. If your not where your supposed to be, your gone. No tenure like the 10.


great point.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> 6 your so wrong, it aint even funny. They pack that stadiums full, they travel as good as anyone in the conference, they made the Notre Dame stadium look like Dawg town. In NCS they overcame terrible calls to take Alabama into OT, and one of our DB's went to sleep, all in CKS's second season, with leftovers from the previous coach. I like Alabama, but there time is nearing it's end. CKS is out recruiting Saban so bad, that it getting close to a blowout. And about that mistake by our DB, I remember  Alabama making one on Texas A&M's goal line when they got intercepted and loss the game.


and they won the natty rhat year too.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Just to get back on track! 



Silver Britches said:


> Here's something that seems to keep getting overlooked. If nothing happened, why did Meyer fire Zach Smith? No reason was given for firing him. For Meyer to fire him, he obviously knew something bad had happened, right? I mean, wouldn't firing someone over nothing more than an allegation be grounds for a lawsuit?
> 
> And I am not hating on Meyer or OSU, I truly hate it for y'all, Snook. Even though I do dislike Meyer, I wouldn't wish this on any school. Kickoff around the corner and y'all are having to deal with this junk- talk about perfect timing!



This is what I brought up earlier in this thread, and only now seeing someone in the media mention. https://www.sbnation.com/college-football/2018/8/10/17674152/zach-smith-urban-meyer-ohio-state


----------



## HermanMerman (Aug 10, 2018)

antharper said:


> Dang spell check !



This made me giggle.  Thank you.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

Urban BANNED from speaking to players or staff.


----------



## turkeykirk (Aug 10, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Urban BANNED from speaking to players or staff.



Dang! That makes it hard to coach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Urban BANNED from speaking to players or staff.


There is a slight chance that you interpreted that headline incorrectly. 

https://abc6onyourside.com/news/loc...to-the-media-during-urban-meyer-investigation


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There is a slight chance that you interpreted that headline incorrectly.
> 
> https://abc6onyourside.com/news/loc...to-the-media-during-urban-meyer-investigation



No sir, he is correct. 



> Ohio State head football coach Urban Meyer is not allowed to communicate with Buckeyes players or members of the team's coaching staff while on administrative leave during an investigation into the handling of 2015 domestic abuse allegations against former wide receivers coach Zach Smith.
> On Thursday, Ohio State associate vice president for university communications Christopher Davey confirmed to Bill Landis of Cleveland.com that Meyer is also banned from campus and doesn't have access to any "university-issued communication devices," including his OSU email account.



https://bleacherreport.com/articles...tacting-ohio-state-players-amid-investigation


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> No sir, he is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> https://bleacherreport.com/articles...tacting-ohio-state-players-amid-investigation


How much you want to bet bleacher report got it wrong?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How much you want to bet bleacher report got it wrong?



What makes you so sure of that? That's what I read the other day as well. If it's wrong, then why haven't they updated the article?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> What makes you so sure of that? That's what I read the other day as well. If it's wrong, then why haven't they updated the article?


And why did the local news report it a completely different way. If Urban Meyer were "banned" from talking to players and coaches wouldn't it make since to sight it as "Urban Meyer suspended from coaching at OSU during investigation?" Who in their right mind phrases it as "banned"?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

Y'all are correct, but here is the article with the correct language. Bleacher Report needs new journalist and a new editor for allowing it to be worded that way.

https://collegefootballtalk.nbcspor...ave-includes-no-contact-with-players-coaches/


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And why did the local news report it a completely different way. If Urban Meyer were "banned" from talking to players and coaches wouldn't it make since to sight it as "Urban Meyer suspended from coaching at OSU during investigation?" Who in their right mind phrases it as "banned"?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are correct, but here is the article with the correct language. Bleacher Report needs new journalist and a new editor for allowing it to be worded that way.
> 
> https://collegefootballtalk.nbcspor...ave-includes-no-contact-with-players-coaches/



I was just saying that's what I read as well. Other sites have posted similar wording. And maybe I am not in my right mind, but honestly, I see nothing wrong with them using the word "banned' in this situation. He is in fact temporarily "banned" from them.

And not only Bleacher report, but I see other sites reporting like this as well.

http://www.sportingnews.com/ca/ncaa...layers-campus-ncaa/1xick1krs6vcc1x9kwej2gmsfz

https://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2018/08/latest_on_ohio_state_urban_mey.html

But we'll just say he is suspended. That will work too! I'm not going to blow a gasket over it!


----------



## bullgator (Aug 10, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> You forgot miss. State,South Carolina,Texas A&M and mighty Florida


Tough talk from a fan of a team that’s 0-2 against Florida


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Tough talk from a fan of a team that’s 0-2 against Florida


But, But, But the stats from the last 10 years!!!
Oh that's right, he only wants to debate the last two years when it's convenient to his argument.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all are correct, but here is the article with the correct language.


Even your own article uses the word "ban".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 10, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Even your own article uses the word "ban".


You don't think I actually read the article do you?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2018)

Touche'


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 10, 2018)

The crock about a so called investigation the Tosu said would conclude in 2 weeks is they haven’t even talked to the ex coach in question nor have they said a word to CUM.
I would say the school is anxious to keep Meyer and sweep this under the rug.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2018)

I'm just curious.  Will they now be called the Ohio State BlackEye's ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2018)

Urban Meyer was just spotted crossing into Mexico. More on this developing story later.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2018)

Go Noles


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 11, 2018)

Family on both sides say that Courtney Smith is batcrap crazy and lying.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 11, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Family on both sides say that Courtney Smith is batcrap crazy and lying.


Ofcourse


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2018)

chainshaw said:


> Family on both sides say that Courtney Smith is batcrap crazy and lying.


Of course she is. But political correctness and the #metoo movement take precedence in the msm. They neither the time nor the desire for the truth.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 11, 2018)

meyer hanging on like a hair in a biscuit


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 11, 2018)

It may have been discussed in here already,  but . What do yall think about him saying he reported it to AD and nothing came of it? Maybe the AD or whomever he reported it to will be looking for a new job? Or maybe to save their butts, they'll can Urban?

This could get ugly


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 11, 2018)

Maybe we just find out the police investigated and the reports are true, she has cried wolf time and time again. Yes Meyer reported it up the chain and then him and his wife tried to help a young couple that probably should have never been married to each other. I truly believe Meyer didn't want to air their personal relationship and didn't believe anything terrible was happening for many different reasons. 

I also truly believe many people don't care about anything other than Meyer losing his job no mater what the facts are. That's been very obvious from the start of all this. Amazed at how the talking heads went all in on the original report that was completely one-sided and McMurphy didn't even try and investigate the other side. There is now very detailed incriminating evidence against the accuser and the media just goes quiet????? Why won't they report the other side? It's because they went all in on Meyer getting fired and now it appears they all may have jumped the gun. That stupid Finebaum even said yesterday after being asked what he thinks now in light of new revelations and he seemed like the new info upset him and he just replied, "we all know Meyer is just a liar".

That said all I needed to know about Finebaum!!!! It seems like all the talking heads hate this new info and it seems to bother them that maybe Meyer is not the bogey man!!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 11, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Maybe we just find out the police investigated and the reports are true, she has cried wolf time and time again. Yes Meyer reported it up the chain and then him and his wife tried to help a young couple that probably should have never been married to each other. I truly believe Meyer didn't want to air their personal relationship and didn't believe anything terrible was happening for many different reasons.
> 
> I also truly believe many people don't care about anything other than Meyer losing his job no mater what the facts are. That's been very obvious from the start of all this. Amazed at how the talking heads went all in on the original report that was completely one-sided and McMurphy didn't even try and investigate the other side. There is now very detailed incriminating evidence against the accuser and the media just goes quiet????? Why won't they report the other side? It's because they went all in on Meyer getting fired and now it appears they all may have jumped the gun. That stupid Finebaum even said yesterday after being asked what he thinks now in light of new revelations and he seemed like the new info upset him and he just replied, "we all know Meyer is just a liar".
> 
> That said all I needed to know about Finebaum!!!! It seems like all the talking heads hate this new info and it seems to bother them that maybe Meyer is not the bogey man!!!!


Or if he wasn't your coach you'd see him in a different light? 

Paul said he don't think he'll lose his job.  A lot of people hate Paul because he is a UT alum.  But the UT fans hate him because they say he is a Bama homer.  I think the man just calls it like he sees it


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 11, 2018)

Paul called him a liar because he is one


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2018)

Now we’re attacking the victim. Are the Clintons involved?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 11, 2018)

The Russians did it.


----------



## chainshaw (Aug 11, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Now we’re attacking the victim. Are the Clintons involved?


The real question is who is the victim?


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2018)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Russians did it.


Its all coming together now. I think Urban just hired James Carvelle as his personal spokesperson.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 11, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Now we’re attacking the victim. Are the Clintons involved?


you noticed that too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Aug 12, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Now we’re attacking the victim. Are the Clintons involved?



Who suicided?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 12, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> It may have been discussed in here already,  but . What do yall think about him saying he reported it to AD and nothing came of it? Maybe the AD or whomever he reported it to will be looking for a new job? Or maybe to save their butts, they'll can Urban?
> 
> This could get ugly


That was my prediction last week. Urban stays and the AD takes the fall. It’s easier to replace an AD than a natty winning coach.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 12, 2018)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Who suicided?


It hasn’t gone that far yet. I was referring to the character assassination Hillary, James Carvelle, and the media put on the women who accused Clinton of sexual harassment and rape.


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 12, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Maybe we just find out the police investigated and the reports are true, she has cried wolf time and time again. Yes Meyer reported it up the chain and then him and his wife tried to help a young couple that probably should have never been married to each other. I truly believe Meyer didn't want to air their personal relationship and didn't believe anything terrible was happening for many different reasons.
> 
> I also truly believe many people don't care about anything other than Meyer losing his job no mater what the facts are. That's been very obvious from the start of all this. Amazed at how the talking heads went all in on the original report that was completely one-sided and McMurphy didn't even try and investigate the other side. There is now very detailed incriminating evidence against the accuser and the media just goes quiet????? Why won't they report the other side? It's because they went all in on Meyer getting fired and now it appears they all may have jumped the gun. That stupid Finebaum even said yesterday after being asked what he thinks now in light of new revelations and he seemed like the new info upset him and he just replied, "we all know Meyer is just a liar".
> 
> That said all I needed to know about Finebaum!!!! It seems like all the talking heads hate this new info and it seems to bother them that maybe Meyer is not the bogey man!!!!



Now I will admit upfront that I have a life (pause for laughter to die down) and have not devoted my entire being to following all the plot twists of this soap opera but all I have seen is a bunch of UNSUBSTANTIATED reports as to things Courtney Smith may or may not have done. Since several of them are criminal actions, DUI and multiple false calls to 911, and NO police action was taken against her I have to wonder at the veracity of said reports.

What we DO KNOW is that within a day of McMurpy's initial report Zach Smith was fired. What we ALSO KNOW is that no matter how bat guano crazy Courtney may be Zach had no right hitting or man handling her. Add to that the '09 incident that no one denies and the fact that this year he violated a Protection Order SUPPOSEDLY because she wouldn't meet him to get the kids or whatever, which we only have his word on, and I say there is some fire with all that smoke. If, IF she was/is that whacko AND everyone KNEW it why not call the Police and say "Look, I know she has this PO but I have to return the children to her and she is not cooperating. Can you please send an officer to assist"? BOOM! End of story, everyone walks away warm and fuzzy.

Whether or not UM actually "ran it up the chain" or not, we'll NEVER KNOW, and as TinKnocker said earlier, it's easier to replace an AD than a Championship winning coach.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 12, 2018)

ddgarcia said:


> and as TinKnocker said earlier, it's easier to replace an AD than a Championship winning coach.


Maybe they could hire Damon Evans after he gets fired.........again.


----------



## mguthrie (Aug 13, 2018)

I was at my hunt club all weekend. What'd I miss?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 13, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I was at my hunt club all weekend. What'd I miss?



Nothing. Paul Finebaum said some crap about Meyer to the 6 people that were watching him instead of putting in productive time at deer camp like you and me but other than that it was a normal weekend.


----------

